# Policies for this forum-



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

1. Photos are intended for the identification of plants and trees only. 
2. Inappropriate photos, or those not on topic will be deleted immediately.
3. Keep in mind that this forum is used by schoolchildren (and great grannies) Don't embarrass yourself!
4. Please limit the size of your photos to 640x480 if possible. The easiest way to do this is to set your camera to take pictures on its lowest quality setting. If your picture is larger than this, please make use of our resizer.

Thank you - 
Let's keep this clean and educational for all.
AngieM2


----------

